# coconut oil? fish oil?



## RoccosMom (Mar 11, 2012)

So, after many long months, i have been able to finally get my poor puppy's stool under control, but now doc says he has a wonderful case of the seasonal allergies 

My question is, has anyone here tried, and had success, with adding coconut oil to your pets diet? I am literally hearing nothing but good things coming from it from what i have read. 

Helps dry skin? Itchy skin? Inflamed skin? Bacterial problems? Ear infections? Yeast infections? Cures doggy breath? If its this good why isnt EVERYONE using it? 

Any personal experiences/things to watch out for?


----------



## stealthq (May 1, 2011)

I have some limited experience w/ fish oil (Wildside salmon oil) and coconut oil. I've only used them hoping they would help with dry and itchy skin. His skin issues don't seem to be an allergic issue.

Adding either was easy for my dog. He loves both, so just putting it on the food was enough. He's not had any digestive issues with either, but I have stayed well within the recommended doses for his weight.

After a month or so, I did not find that the coconut oil helped with his skin. It was still flaky and he still chewed at himself frequently. His coat did get softer and shinier. Otherwise, I noticed no real change so stopped the coconut oil.

I tried the salmon oil next. That worked. After about a week, the flakes were gone and my dog had stopped chewing at himself. He's been on it for about a month now, and I'm pretty pleased.


----------



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

I give Rumi both coconut & fish oil. Started the fish oil on the advice of the vet when she was a young pup for her coat. And like you, started the coconut oil b/c of all the hype. In addition she gets probiotics, digestive enzymes & Vit C. Started all that when the vet said she had allergies. She gets Benadryl every now & then, but that is rare. Am hesitant to stop any of supplements since she seems to do well on them.


----------



## NWHeather (Oct 29, 2010)

I recently read about people giving coconut oil to their dogs & I started doing it as well. I already have it on hand because I use it for myself. 
I also give mine fish oil capsules, they think they're treats. I cringe when they bite into the capsules, but they don't seem to mind the taste.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/diet-nutrition/170577-coconut-oil.html


----------



## RoccosMom (Mar 11, 2012)

Yes coconut oil! And thanks for the replies! It says antibacterial and antifungal (yeast). Which sounds like a life saver for those really allergic dogs that have chronic ear and eye issues yearly! Thats for the input i think ill try it!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Try krill, sunflower, hemp


----------

